# Custom boxes in SoCal



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm looking for a box company in southern California that can make oval boxes with a removable lid, like a hat box ya know? But oval and smaller. Thanks.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

Google it. I was looking for a co
mpany a few months ago and found some good site.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sure, I could google it, but I'd rather get a recommendation and go to a trusted source.


----------

